# Homemade Dog Treats



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

*K-9 Dog Treats*
1/2 cup margarine or butter
3 cups whole wheat flour
1 cup cornmeal
3/4 cup hot chicken or beef broth
1 egg, beaten
1/2 cup skim milk powder

In a large bowl, pour hot broth over margarine. Next, stir in powdered milk, salt, sugar, and egg... Add flour, 1/2 cup at a time until all flour is added and well mixed... Knead 3-4 minutes while adding more flour as necessary to make a very stiff dough... Roll out to 1/4" thickness and cut into desired shapes with cookie cutters. Place on cookie sheet and into the oven at 250º - 300º for around a hour maybe hour and a half... When they are finished let stand n the counter for an hour for hardening.
For a real different doggy treat can always throw them in the smoker for your pooch instead of the oven !!!

*Flea-Away Dog Biscuits*
2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 cup wheat germ
1/2 cup brewer's yeast
1 teaspoon salt
2 cloves garlic, minced
3 tablespoons olive oil or sesame oil
1 cup chicken stock, or beef or vegetable stock

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees. Grease two to three baking sheets. In a medium bowl, combine the first four ingredients. In a large mixing bowl, combine the garlic and oil. Alternately, add the flour mixture and the stock into the oil and garlic, beating until the dough is well mixed. Shape the dough into a ball. On a lightly floured surface, roll the dough to a 12-inch circle. Using a two-inch biscuit cutter, cut the dough into rounds. (Or use a cookie cutter with a dog-biscuit shape.) Transfer the biscuits to greased baking sheets. Bake 20 to 25 minutes, or until the biscuits are well browned. Turn off the heat and allow the biscuits to dry in the oven for several hours or overnight. Store in the refrigerator or freezer.


----------

